# Can I give my hedgie Chamomile Tea?



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Is it okay if I give my hedgehog chamomile tea along with pure pumpkin because he has been having some stomach problems?


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I think chamomile is fine. I give it to my hedgie sometimes. She really loves It. But make sure it's not hot when u give It


----------

